# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Indian Ringneck or Cockatiel?

## CyberPanos

Καλησπέρα, τελικά μετά απο πολύ σκεψη κατέληξα λοιπόν σε αυτά τα δυο πουλάκια,Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω, πραγματικά αν μπορούσα θα έπαιρνα και τα δυο αλλά ειναι αδύνατων, γιαυτό θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στο τι να προσέξω,καποια ιδιαιτερότητα, κάτι που ίσως με βοηθήσει να επιλέξω.
Δεν ξέρω τι να κανω πραγματικά,εμπειρία βέβαια εχω μόνο με cockatiel,ringneck δεν είχα ποτέ, παρόλα αυτα όμως εχω ενημερωθεί πολύ καλά πιστεύω και για τα δυο τους.

----------


## geog87

διαβασε αυτα αν δεν τα εχεις διαβασει 
*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*

*Ringneck parakeet*


απο κει κ περα ειναι δικη σου επιλογη!εγω καποια σχεση με Ringneck δεν εχω οτι διαβαζω εδω απο τα παιδια!μπορω να σου πω ομως για τα κοκκατιλ!αλλα κ παλι ειναι προσωπικη αποψη!καλυτερα να παρεις μονος σου την αποφαση χωρις να επηρεαστεις απο αλλους!αλλα αφου εχεις παρει αποφαση να αποκτησεις ενα φτερωτο φιλο σημαινει πως εισαι ετοιμος να του δωσεις την αγαπη και τη φροντιδα που χρειαζεται κ απο κει κ περα σιγουρα θα στο αναποδωσει ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο!

----------


## CyberPanos

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο μάλλον θα πρέπει να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα πριν κάνω κατι ακόμα,να κατασταλάξω, αλλά το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα κάνω οτι καλύτερο μπορώ γιαυτό.

----------


## lagreco69

Ετσι ειναι!! Πανο εγω οταν ηθελα να παρω το δευτερο ζευγαρι lovebirds το σκεφτομουν περιπου ενα εξαμηνο!! με το cockatiel τα ιδια, ηθελα να παρω μηνες πριν μπω στο forum. πηγαινε και προς τις δυο κατευθυνσεις και απου κολλησεις περισσοτερο. ο παππους μου ελεγε! οτι η πρωτη αποφαση που θα παρεις ειναι και η πιο σωστη.

----------


## CyberPanos

Θα ηθελα αν καποιος μπορουσε και ξερει να μου στηλει σε π.μ καποιο εκτροφειο είτε για κοκατιλ είτε για ρινγκνεκ στο οποιο θα μπορουσα να απευθυνθω!
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά!

----------


## marcello

τελικα τα ρινγκνεκ ειναι ενας παπαγαλος για αρχαριο??
ενα απο τα αρνητικα ειναι οτι ειναι ανεξαρτητος??
διαβασα πολλα και μπερδευτικα

----------


## Leonidas

> τελικα τα ρινγκνεκ ειναι ενας παπαγαλος για αρχαριο??
> ενα απο τα αρνητικα ειναι οτι ειναι ανεξαρτητος??
> διαβασα πολλα και μπερδευτικα



αν παρεις μωρο πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα το ταιζεις σωστα σε περιπτωση που τρωει κρεμα, αν το παρεις σε ηλικια που εχει κοψει την κρεμα, ρισκαρεις να σου βγει αγριο το πουλι και αντε να το μαζεψεις, αν το παρεις ενηλικο θελει πολυ υπομονη,

_αν διαλε3εις την πρωτη επιλογη, μετα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι σε καποια φαση της ζωης του σε 1-2 χρονια θα αρχισει να δειχνει σημαδια ανεξαρτησιας και δε θα ζηταει πολλα πολλα αγκαλιτσες και φιλακια, αν ψαχνεις για κατι τετοιο πας στα κοκατιλ αλλιως αν εχεις αποφασισει να χεις χρονο υπομονη και επιμονη θα καταφερεις να εξερευνησεις τον κοσμο του και καθε φορα θα βλεπεις πραγματα που θα σε εντηποσιαζουν..._

----------


## CyberPanos

> αν παρεις μωρο πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρος πως θα το ταιζεις σωστα σε περιπτωση που τρωει κρεμα, αν το παρεις σε ηλικια που εχει κοψει την κρεμα, ρισκαρεις να σου βγει αγριο το πουλι και αντε να το μαζεψεις, αν το παρεις ενηλικο θελει πολυ υπομονη


Μιλας σε περιπτωση που το εχουν παρει απο τους γονεις και οχι ταισμενο στο χερι..σωστα?
Γενικα τα ρινγκνεκ δεν θα τα ελεγα πουλια για αρχαριους,μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν εχουν να ζηλεψουν τιποτα απο τα μεγαλυτερα ειδη.

----------


## Leonidas

> Μιλας σε περιπτωση που το εχουν παρει απο τους γονεις και οχι ταισμενο στο χερι..σωστα?
> Γενικα τα ρινγκνεκ δεν θα τα ελεγα πουλια για αρχαριους,μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν εχουν να ζηλεψουν τιποτα απο τα μεγαλυτερα ειδη.



_το χουν παρει απο τους γονεις ταιζμενο ή μη με κρεμα και εχει φτασει σε ηλικια 3-4 μηνων ειναι σημειο με ρισκο..

και εγω της γνωμης αυτης ειμαι πως για αρχαριους δε κανουν, μπορει και εγω πρωτα να χα αλλα ειδη  αλλα οταν ηρθε η στιγμη αποφασησα να παρω μωρο...

οσο για την ζηλεια ειναι πολυ κτητικα πλασματακια.._

----------


## CyberPanos

Δεν το ηξερα καθολου οτι ειναι ρισκο,και εψαχνα να σου πω την αληθεια σε τετοια ηλικια οχι μικροτερο,δεν ξερω αλλα φοβαμε το ταισμα με κρεμα...
τι ηλικια προτεινεις?
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Leonidas

> Δεν το ηξερα καθολου οτι ειναι ρισκο,και εψαχνα να σου πω την αληθεια σε τετοια ηλικια οχι μικροτερο,δεν ξερω αλλα φοβαμε το ταισμα με κρεμα...
> τι ηλικια προτεινεις?
> Ευχαριστω πολυ


_2-3 μηνων ειναι η ιδανικη...μπορεις εφοσον εχεις βρει μωρο...να κανονησεις για λιγες μερες να σου δειξουν πως να το ταιζεις και για καμια βδομαδα να πηγαινεις συστηματικα να κανεις τα ταισματα..ειναι σημαντικο να παρει την μυρωδια σου την εικονα σου και την φωνη σου,_

----------


## marcello

πολυ ομορφα πουλια αλλα θελουν εμπειρο ιδιοκτητη γιατι και το ταισμα με κρεμα θελει εμπειρια και γενικα η συμπεριφορα σου απεναντι στον παπαγαλο...

ειναι σαν να παιρνεις πρωτο σκυλι αρσενικο ροντβαιλερ :Character0051:

----------


## CyberPanos

Ολα τα ζωα θελουν το καταλληλο αφεντικο...
Λεξεις κλειδια:ψυχραιμια,υπομονη..

----------


## Jonny

Γενικά εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πουλιά και γενικά ζώα για αρχάριους και μη,αν είσαι σωστά ενημερωμένος,αν έχεις κατασταλάξει τί θέλεις από το συγκεκριμένο είδος να σου προσφέρει και είσαι διατεθημένος να του προσφέρεις αυτά που χρειάζεται το συγκεκριμένο είδος τότε παίρνεις αυτό που σου αρέσει πραγματικά περισσότερο χωρίς δευτερή σκέψη, είναι ψυχές που ζούνε πολλά χρόνια και είναι κρίμα κάποια στιγμή να πούμε "αχ και να είχα πάρει εκείνο...."!

----------


## CyberPanos

Εχω βρει πουλακι απο εκτροφεα 3 μηνων ταισμενο απο τους γονεις...μου ειπε οτι δεν ανεβαινει στο χερι αλλα θα ημερωσει σε λιγο καιρο....ισχυει η ειναι παλι ρισκο?
Φοβαμε να μην την πατησω και δεν μπορω να το ηρεμησω...γιατι με ενδιαφερει να ασχολουμε μαζι του οχι απλα για να εχω ενα πουλακι...

----------


## Leonidas

_θα σου λεγα να το δεις πρωτα....!_

----------


## CyberPanos

Αυτο σκεφτομαι...τι πρεπει να προσεξω..?
Απο τι φενεται ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα γνωστος εδω (εκτρεφει αποκληστικα ringneck),καθως επισης το πουλι θα εχει δακτυλίδι της ελληνικής ορνιθολογικής εταιρείας,και πιστοποιητικο γιαυτο κατανοω οτι δεν θα ειναι καποιο στρεσαρισμενο ταλαιποριμενο οπως π.χ του πετ σοπ.

----------


## lagreco69

> Αυτο σκεφτομαι...τι πρεπει να προσεξω..?
> Απο τι φενεται ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα γνωστος εδω


Λεγοντας εδω?

----------


## CyberPanos

Στην ελλαδα γενικοτερα εννοω, επικοινωνήσαμε σημερα και μου ειπε οτι ειναι και μελος-παρακολουθει στο φορουμ μας αλλα δεν τον ρωτησα περαιτέρω.
Απο Σαββατο-κυριακη θα παω να το δω απο κοντα,ειναι αρσενικο 3,5 μηνων,απο τι μου ειπε εχει δωσει και μερικα αδερφακια του και τα παιδια που τα πηραν καταφεραν και τα ημερωσαν αρκετα και σε μικρο χρωνικο διαστημα,οποτε πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω,θα μου δωσει και ο ιδιος οδηγιες.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ δεν ξερω σε ποιο μελος αναφερεσαι αλλα δεν μας ενδιαφερει τι κανει σε προσωπικο επιπεδο .δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερθει το ονομα του απο τη στιγμη που δηλωνεις οτι εμπορευεται πτηνα ,για ευνοητους λογους  τηρησης των κανονων ! το φορουμ ειναι για ολους αλλα μας ενδιαφερουν οι γνωσεις του καθενος μηδαμινες εως σημαντικες και οχι οι εμπορικες του ασχολιες !

----------


## Leonidas

_cyberpanos θα πρεπει να δεις συνθηκες υγειινης...αν ειναι τρομαγμενο...την τροφη και νερο αν ειναι φρεσκα..να δεις αν ειναι αγριο..επισης αν λειπουν νυχια/κομενα δαχτυλα ή αν υπαρχει καμια εξωτερικη ανωμαλια...αν οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι καλες..

οπως λες ο εκτροφεας ειναι γνωστης αρα θα κανει σωστα λογικα τη δουλεια του..βγαλε φωτο αν γινεται να το δουμε και εδω και μετα αποφασιζεις...αυτα τα λιγα >_

----------


## CyberPanos

Ωριστε φωτο:

Τωρα δεν μου ειπε ποιο απο τα δυο ειναι μονο απο δαχτυλιδι τα καταλαβαινεις,αλλα πιστευω ειναι ο ζωρικος εκει αριστερα κρεμασμενος μιας και ειναι αρσενικο-θυλυκο. :Happy:

----------


## Leonidas

_Παρακατω υπαρχουν δυο προτασεις αντιφατικες αν δεν ειναι λαθος διατυπωμενες τοτε ο εκτροφεας καπου χανει απο εμπειρια...3.5 μηνων μονο με εξεταση Dna μπορει να βρεθει το φυλο...μου φενετε ήδη αγριο φοαβατε τους ανθρωπους και δεν αξιζει, πες μου που μενεις...!!!!
_

*Τωρα δεν μου ειπε ποιο απο τα δυο ειναι μονο απο δαχτυλιδι τα καταλαβαινεις**

Απο Σαββατο-κυριακη θα παω να το δω απο κοντα,ειναι αρσενικο 3,5 μηνων,*

----------


## CyberPanos

εχει γινει η εξεταση dna,και απο τι μου ειπε μονο απτο δαχτυλιδι τα ξεχωριζει,ειμαι στο περαμα του πειραια λεωνίδα,ειναι μεγαλομενο απο τους γονεις δεν ειναι στο χερι,αλλα απο τι συζητησαμε δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το ημερωσω,εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα!

----------


## Leonidas

> εχει γινει η εξεταση dna,και απο τι μου ειπε μονο απτο δαχτυλιδι τα ξεχωριζει,ειμαι στο περαμα του πειραια λεωνίδα,ειναι μεγαλομενο απο τους γονεις δεν ειναι στο χερι,αλλα απο τι συζητησαμε δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το ημερωσω,εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα!



_CyberPanos αν εχει οντως κανει εξεταση θα ηξερε και του φυλο, ετσι ειναι...αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει καποιος...πστευω οτι κατι δε σου λεει σωστα..εγω βλεπω ενα πουλι ηδη ανεπτυγμενο και απο μακρο...την συνεχεια στο θεμα θα την εχεις σε προσωπικο μηνυμα οπου θα σου δωδω να καταλαβεις καλυτερα..!_

----------


## marcello

το απομακρο απο που το καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## Leonidas

> το απομακρο απο που το καταλαβαινεις?



_marcello και τα δυο που βρισκονται στο κλουβι ειναι στην αλλη ακρη απο μακρια και δν εχουν κανει κινηση να πλησιασουν καν..επισης εχουν πληρως ανεπτυγμενα τα φτερα τους και με συνδιασμο οτι 90% ειμαι σιγουρος πως ειναι μεσα σε μεγαλη κλουβα, εχουν μαθει να πετανε, εξηγησα στο cyber καποια πραγματα και αυριο με το καλο θα μου πει αν εχω δικιο!_

----------


## Lucky13

Τελικά τι εγινε με το πουλί?πείτε μας κι εμάς!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Τελικά τι εγινε με το πουλί?πείτε μας κι εμάς!!!



Εδω ειναι Μιχαλη Ο Μικρος Πετρος!!!

----------


## Leonidas

_Να διορθωσω κατι, αν μου επιτρεπεται, ο μικρος πετρος δεν ειναι αυτο που ειχε πρωτο συσταθει στο Cyber, και να πω πως σημερα επαληθευομαι και καποια ερωτηματα που υπαρχουν εδω θα μπορουσαν απο σημερα να προστεθουν σε ενα αρθρο μαζι με αλλα αναπαντητα εωτηματα, ωστε οταν ερθει ποτε αυτη η αγια ωρα να απαντηθουν, ευχαριστω το Cyber που με ακουσε !_

----------


## CyberPanos

Το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι ολα πουλια του θεου ειναι,ιδια ρατσα ειναι,αλλα σε καλυτερη συνθηκες διαβιωσης(εκτροφειο) αλλα σε οχι τοσο(πετ σοπ).
Και στης εποχες που ζουμε ο καθενας θα προτιμουσε το οικονομικοτερο,και ετσι εγινε και στην περιπτωση μου... :Happy0062:

----------


## Leonidas

_το οικονομικοτερο...και αυτο που σε πλησιασε (3 ηταν)...και οχι να βρισκεται στην απεναντι πλευρα του κλουβιου...!_

----------


## Leonidas

_Mέρα ζεστή και ο Μικρός Πέτρος μας εμπιστεύτηκε και μας άφησε να του δείξουμε πως τίποτα δεν έχει να φοβάται..>

Cyber αναμένω νέα ντοκουμέντα...>

_



_Και εδώ κάνει παρέα και νάζια με την ομορφιά!
_

----------


## CyberPanos

Μιλανε οι φωτο'ς απο μονες τους,δεν ξερω τι να πω!!
Μεσα σε μια μερα απο εκει που με φοβοταν οταν περναγα πο διπλα του,ηρθε στο χερι μου και στο ωμο μου κανονικα...αλλο πουλι εγινε πραγματικα!!
Και αυτο ειναι ακομα η αρχη εχουν να ακολουθησουν ακομα πολλα!  :Love0001:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα τα νεα σου!! Πανο, πολλα μπραβο!!! και στον φιλο Λεωνιδα για την βοηθεια γνωσεων!! που σου προσφερει. αυτο ειναι το νοημα του GreekBirdClub αυτο κανουμε εδω!! *(**προσφερουμε απλοχερα την βοηθεια μας)!!!!*

----------

